# Christmas away from home



## Chana (Sep 14, 2013)

We've always done Christmas with extended family (cousins, grandparents etc) in various combinations, sometimes 'my' side of the family, sometimes my husband's side, and sometimes both together.

Our kids are 9 and 12, and it's always been important for me that they enjoy Christmas (to make up for my FOO issues  ) and see it as a time to be with family to celebrate. They have several cousins around their age, all the kids are close, we catch up regularly as well as for Christmas.

We usually go away on 26/27th Dec and spend a week or so at the beach as my husband's company essentially has an enforced shutdown for the Christmas/NY period.

This year we're looking at leaving before Christmas and coming home just before NY. Husband is really keen, kids said they are fine with it and I was too, theoretically, until it came time to actually start booking flights and accommodation.

I just don't want the kids to feel like they've 'missed out' on Christmas - I mean, we can still do the big lunch with extended family when we get back (it's our summer time, so all the children are on extended school holidays) but part of me feels like it wouldn't be the same.

And I don't want to 'let down' our extended family either. We're all pretty laid back, and we haven't actually made any plans for Christmas yet (no decisions on who we're spending it with or anything) so we wouldn't be breaking any plans as such, but I think the expectation would be that we'd all catch up at some point around Christmas.

I tend to over-think things, and I'm probably doing that now but we really need to get cracking on booking tickets and hotels so I just need to make a decision.

Has anyone ever done this, and how did you find it?


----------



## 225985 (Dec 29, 2015)

Sounds like a great plan. You , H and kids will have fun. Your extended family will take joy knowing you are well and having fun. You can always meet up at later date to exchange any gifts, cookie etc.

BTW, didn't the kids say they are fine with it? Why are you second guessing what they told you? IMO It is YOU that will feel like you've 'missed out' on Christmas.

You can still celebrate Christmas on a day other than Dec 25.


----------



## Chana (Sep 14, 2013)

blueinbr said:


> BTW, didn't the kids say they are fine with it? Why are you second guessing what they told you? IMO It is YOU that will feel like you've 'missed out' on Christmas.


Ha. Yes  ... I think that's probably right - I suppose in my head I was thinking that they're happy to say now that they're fine with it but when they realise what 'missing' Christmas means they'll be less happy - but I'm totally projecting my own issues onto them. 

(And also. Not missing Christmas. Just celebrating differently.)


----------

